# Few installs i've done recently



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

I wanted to share some of ny work with you guys.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That condensate pump that the water heater pan is draining into is just for peace of mind right.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the copper waste arm and C.I. in the 3rd pic (I think). 1st pic has gas line capped at both ends. I guess the gas line wasn't run yet. Waiting on a permit, maybe?

Lines look neat, clean and straight.:thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

is that a pex relief is the 4th pic?


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> That condensate pump that the water heater pan is draining into is just for peace of mind right.


Exactly. There are offices in the basement so they just wanted added protection.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

greenplum said:


> is that a pex relief is the 4th pic?


pvc


----------



## plumbtastic (Apr 27, 2011)

The relief pipe doesn't look like it would relieve into the pan.

How does the tankless get fed gas? Looks like its capped.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

plumbtastic said:


> The relief pipe doesn't look like it would relieve into the pan.
> 
> How does the tankless get fed gas? Looks like its capped.


The relief is piped on the back side of the tank. 
The gas was baing piped by a diffrent plumber. We were contracted for the HVAC and hot water. I have no idea why it was done that way. I was working for the hvac contractor at the time so thats what it was. It didnt make sense to me but im just a worker.


----------



## plumbtastic (Apr 27, 2011)

Team BP said:


> The relief is piped on the back side of the tank.
> The gas was baing piped by a diffrent plumber. We were contracted for the HVAC and hot water. I have no idea why it was done that way. I was working for the hvac contractor at the time so thats what it was. It didnt make sense to me but im just a worker.


Why did you torch and then bend that relief line? Sorry it looked like it stopped above the pan.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

team bp said:


> pvc


 
fail


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> fail


We can do it like that in Mass as long as its not a steam boiler


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

plumbtastic said:


> Why did you torch and then bend that relief line? Sorry it looked like it stopped above the pan.


Its within the 8" of the pan thats code. I bent to keep it inside the pan.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> fail


 It's a pressure only pop-off, it should be fine.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Team BP said:


> Its within the 8" of the pan thats code. I bent to keep it inside the pan.


 A couple of 45's would have looked cleaner, especially considering the neatness and tidyness of the rest of the installation.

Nice job.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful work. I love the bell clamps. I thought I was the only one. Had to explain to my supply what they even were.

I'm sure you didn't sell it but the additional circulation pump betrays a lack of confidence in the product, ... which is completely understandable.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In pic #4 someone forgot a riser clamp on the 4" C.I. santee. They put riser clamps on the copper risers and the 2" C.I. near the carrier but not on the 4".


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Team BP, I say good work bro. Looks very professional. Don't worry about all the questions, it takes testicle fortitude to post pictures of your work here. 


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> In pic #4 someone forgot a riser clamp on the 4" C.I. santee. They put riser clamps on the copper risers and the 2" C.I. near the carrier but not on the 4".


I've run into that before. You can't get actuary clamp on a Ty that close to the floor.

Code here says riser clamps on every other story, you don't know what's below that floor or if the stack is supported else ware. I've had to drop 2 3/8" rods from the ceiling below to put on a clamp in that situation...

Nice clean work BP, I do more work as a fitter, but when I'm plumbing, CI and CU are my fav by far.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

U666A said:


> I've run into that before. You can't get actuary clamp on a Ty that close to the floor.
> 
> Code here says riser clamps on every other story, you don't know what's below that floor or if the stack is supported else ware. I've had to drop 2 3/8" rods from the ceiling below to put on a clamp in that situation...
> 
> Nice clean work BP, I do more work as a fitter, but when I'm plumbing, CI and CU are my fav by far.


 



For the record, I am not picking on him, just giving constructive criticism.

What you do in that situation is simple, on top of the 4" santee you install a piece of 4" C.I.pipe, then the 2x4 bushing. Around the 4" piece of pipe you put the riser clamp and support it with long pieces of threaded rod into the slab.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice , Clean work . Well Done !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

I see three tankless mfgrs represented: Navien, Rinnai, & Noritz. Just curious, which do you prefer to install? I'm happy with Naviens, but they are pricey.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I see three tankless mfgrs represented: Navien, Rinnai, & Noritz. Just curious, which do you prefer to install? I'm happy with Naviens, but they are pricey.


I have installed alot of Rinnai's and honestly I thought they were one of the top contenders. Since I started installing Noritz they blw them away they cost more but they are condensing higher eff. And they're easier to install you have pvc for venting up to 100' and all the tappings and spread out. Theyre rated at 11.1gpm for the nrc111. So thats just my opion.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Is the market getting better with respect to tankless in Boston? If so what areas?

The pressure relief line you have discharged with PVC.....When I first started installing these I aised the question with my AHJ and they just pointed me back to my UPC stating the approved materials. Even though it's just a pressure relief, it still has to be metallic or CPVC....ect... They wouldn't budge and still won't.

I am in Boston a lot so I was just wondering the tankless market. And FWIW, you guys got balls to work in that weather. Effing aweful this past cold season.






Team BP said:


> I have installed alot of Rinnai's and honestly I thought they were one of the top contenders. Since I started installing Noritz they blw them away they cost more but they are condensing higher eff. And they're easier to install you have pvc for venting up to 100' and all the tappings and spread out. Theyre rated at 11.1gpm for the nrc111. So thats just my opion.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice work. thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------

